# Depressione da dvd (impossibile vederli e fare...) [Risolto]

## HoX

Sto cercando di farmi una copia di backup di un dvd (che ho regolarmente acquistato), ma non ci riesco in nessun modo... ecco cos'ho provato:

Aprirlo con vlc... fallito

 Aprirlo con Mplayer... fallito

 Copiarlo con dvdbackup... fallito

 Copiarlo con dvdshrink (linux)... fallito

 Copiarlo con lxdvdrip... fallito

Mi sono quindi lanciato su wine +

DVD Decrypter.... fallito (non rileva neanche il cdrom)

Dvd Shrink... fallito (quando eseguo il file di installazione mi dice: "Access violation at address 004091A2. Write of address 00400000")

Al che mi domando... xkè tutto ciò? Consigli su cosa fare?

Uso gentoo amd64 su un Core 2 Duo.Last edited by HoX on Sat Jul 21, 2007 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai installato libdvdcss?

----------

## HoX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> hai installato libdvdcss?

 

media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 installato

media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.6 installato

----------

## Onip

Dvdshrink ha qualche problema con certe versioni di wine. Io ho la 0.9.40 e va benissimo.

Per quanto riguarda il vederli controlla bene con che USE hai compilato quei pacchetti (o qualche loro dipendenza)

----------

## Scen

Io ho provato

```

* app-cdr/k9copy

     Available versions:  ~1.0.3b ~1.0.4 [M]~1.1.0 [M]~1.1.1_p2 [M]~1.1.1_p3

     Homepage:            http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         k9copy is a DVD backup utility which allow the copy of one or more titles from a DVD9 to a DVD5

```

e mi ha copiato senza problemi tutti e 6 i DVD del Signore degli Anelli Extended Edition  :Cool:  (originali, eh?  :Razz:  )

----------

## HoX

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Dvdshrink ha qualche problema con certe versioni di wine. Io ho la 0.9.40 e va benissimo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il vederli controlla bene con che USE hai compilato quei pacchetti (o qualche loro dipendenza)

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.29  USE="X alsa cups dbus hal jpeg ncurses opengl oss xml -arts -esd -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -scanner"

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 aalib alsa cdda dts dvd flac hal httpd libcaca libnotify matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png samba sdl sdl-image skins stream svg theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xml (-3dfx) (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -jack -lirc -live -mod -optimisememory -rtsp -seamonkey -shout -speex (-svga) -upnp -v4l (-win32codecs) -x264 -xinerama -xosd -xv"
```

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io ho provato
> 
> ```
> 
> * app-cdr/k9copy
> ...

 

Provo ad aggiornare wine e se continuo a non riuscire provo pure quello... il problema è che uso xfce e per installre k9copy devo tirarmi dietro un sacco di dipendenze di kde

----------

## HoX

wine 0.9.41 continua a non farmi funzionare dvd shrink... stesso errore di prima e dvd decrypter continua a non rilevarmi l'unità.

Altre idee prima di dovermi installare k9copy e tutte le sue dipendenze?

----------

## HoX

ok...sono riuscito a bypassare l'installazione di dvd shrink e ora riesco ad avviare il programma vero e proprio... ma non riesco a fargli vedere i cd... consigli?

----------

## codadilupo

posso fare una domanda scema ? non è che il lettore dvd non è compatibile con la region del supporto dvd ?

Coda

----------

## Onip

ma hai configurato wine lanciando

```
$ winecfg
```

 :Question: 

----------

## HoX

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma hai configurato wine lanciando
> 
> ```
> $ winecfg
> ```
> ...

 

si... montanto /mnt/cdrom mi vede l'unità E:, ma se prova ad aprirla mi dice "Failed to initialize ASPI device"

----------

## HoX

Ho risolto... mancava il supporto ai cdrom-SCSI nel kernel... ho ricompilato il kernel con quello e ora dvd shrink funziona.

----------

